# Depth Subject Areas



## Viper (Dec 22, 2006)

Do you think that ME should have more than three depth modules? Or, do you think that the three we have sufficiently covers what you do?


----------



## EdinNO (Dec 22, 2006)

Good question. I don't know if I really fit any of the three. I did Machine Design as it seemed the closest and dearest to me. I also thought about doing HVAC.

What other topics did you have in mind, if any?

Ed


----------



## MEinNC (Dec 22, 2006)

The modules seemed okay to me. But then again I may be biased since I do HVAC and there is a HVAC section.


----------



## Viper (Dec 23, 2006)

I work in the Aerospace industry, and for some reason AIAA hasn't jumped on the opportunity to establish a PE exam for that field. Most of the guys I work with end up taking the ME exam, even if their degree is in Aerospace. I work on propulsion and power generation systems so the thermal and fluid systems depth was fine for me. Some of the guys who work in flight controls and hydraulics don't really fit well into any of the areas. Maybe a section on vehicle dynamics and/or control systems would be appropriate. Anyway, just a thought. I am sure there are better ideas than this one.


----------



## SFME (Dec 25, 2006)

That is a good question Viper. I took the Machine Design module even though I mainly design HVAC systems at work. My specialization in school was Machine Design, so I decided to stick with what I received formal education in.

In my line of work we mostly use rules of thumb and basic calculations. After looking at the HVAC material in the MERM, I didn't want to touch that for the in-depth section. During the test, I looked at all three sections for a couple minutes before deciding. Ultimately the Machine Design section seemed easiest to me. For what its worth, I would have rather taken the Thermo/Fluids over the HVAC section after looking at the test.

'.02'

For me, the three sections offered me enough options such that I would have been OK picking any of them, but felt more comfortable with the one that I studied the most.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 26, 2006)

I think the current three are adequate. I don't work directly in any of the three subject areas, but I took the HVAC afternoon session and passed. I think calling the "depth" modules is a tiny bit of a stretch. My perception of the HVAC module was that the questions were only slightly more difficult than the HVAC morning questions, there were just 40 of them instead of a handful.

Having said that, I definitetly didn't think the afternoon module was easy, I struggled through it and was scribbling answers down to the 1 minute "buzzer". I just think that anyone with a ME degree can put in the study time and probably pass any of the three modules in the afternoon. I think it's a matter of choosing what you're most comfortable with, not necessarily having an afternoon module that's tailored exactly to what you do everyday.

'.02'


----------



## SFME (Dec 27, 2006)

^ Word.


----------



## Eric_TX (Dec 27, 2006)

I think the topics are fine and cover most of what MEs do, but then again I work in HVAC...


----------

